# The Flying Meatball: A Memoir



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a memoir about my life with Robin, the pony love of my life. I have written it in the form of a story or book, and pictures will be included, along with some videos!

It's not every day you meet the horse or pony of your dreams, but it was one fateful day that I met mine, I just didn't know it until a couple months after ownership. 
While skimming the internet as usual, I heard my mom call me to her room. More tea? Another chore? I went to see what she wanted and she was lying in bed under the covers, laptop in her hands. She pointed to the screen and I could see she had been searching for another horse for sale. Just last year we had gotten my first horse, a young, blue roan gelding by the name of Gossip. My mom was more interested in the looks of this 13.1 pony than what he could do, and I had to admit, he was an absolute beauty. He was an ordinary bay, but his thick, long mane and tail and those stocky, slightly feathery legs captivated my attention that instant. 
Inspired by my mom, I was into the more heavily built horses and ponies, and Robin Hood (the pony) was a perfect model. That very day my mom, Nita (my trainer) and I piled into our silver Hyundai and found ourselves on the road towards McAlpin, where the Robin lived. It was an hour long journey, but our car was soon spiraling along a narrow, twisted dirt road until we came by a gate which led to a small farm. The owner met us outside. She was a woman in her forties with brown hair tied up in a loose bun. Strands of hair hung down, framing her cheeks. 
Unfortunately, the lady who owned Robin didn't know much about his past. She had got him from a friend a couple weeks ago, and she didn't eve have a saddle for him, so we test rode him bareback. He wouldn't stand still to be mounted, and instead of correcting this behavior, she kept moving the mounting block each time Robin moved, as if the mounting block was even needed. My trainer got on first and rode him around a bit. She looked so balanced up on his back. She had to drive him into the canter, as he was apparently not responsive to the cantering aids. Finally, as Robin speedily cantered around the ring, Nita called out,"Does he look like a flying meatball?"
That was, is, and always will be his nickname.

To be continued...


----------

